

Show HN: Cocoapod for 2D liquid fill animation / First pod – would love feedback - antiguaB
https://github.com/antiguab/BAFluidView

======
virken2015
Very nice indeed! For a bit more realism could even explore having the wave
front reflect off the side of the container as it encounters the wall.
Currently the wave front passes through the wall with no indication that it
hit it.

~~~
antiguaB
Solid idea! I'll definitely be adding this to the to do list!

